# Quick Little box



## maclupton (Dec 30, 2012)

When I get bored I make boxes haha. So finally I am done with pledging and on winter break which means I have way too much time. So I made this little scrap box out of mahogany. The top panel is oak, maple, and mahogany. Just a quick little box.


----------

